# Saw identification



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey,

When I purchased my house in 2006, the elderly gentleman I purchased it from gave me a tool chest (think anarchist tool chest), two saws, a great quick release vise and some other goodies. Obviously, I was quite appreciative.

At the time he was 84 and he told me that the tools and chest were his grandfathers-so I am guessing that the age is somewhere around 1900 or earlier.

I am finally getting around to trying to figure out what I have.

*Saw number 1:*










It is 11 3/4 long and a bit over 3 1/wide at 12 tpi.

The stamped logo states:

Cast Steel
Edwd. Preston
Warranted

It has a logo with EP in it

Made in Mar (I think)

It is in really good shape, I think, except for some minor staining, and one broken split nut. I have tried to use it several times, but it appears that it has no set. I get in about 1/4 to 1/2 inch and then it starts binding.

So, what do I have, and any guesses on how old it is, and dollar value?

*Saw number 2:*










A Disston D8

It is 22+ inches long and goes from 6 inches tall at the heel to 2 1/2 inches at the toe. It is 9 TPI and the logo looks like it is etched or something similar. At the heel is a stamped 6 (or 9) depending on how you hold it.

It is in fairly good shape with minor staining. Unfortunately, there is a significant twist in the blade (from top to bottom) and bend (from front to back), that makes it largely ornamental

So, what do I have, and any guesses on how old it is, and dollar value?

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## thebigvise (Jun 17, 2010)

I know nothing about value, but I will make a wild guess that these saws are worth $100 or less. However, they are beautiful tools which stir up pride in the history of woodworkers generally, and of our hand tool predecessors in particular. I would display these tools prominently in my home.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

That d8 is in remarkable condition. at 9 points, should be a moderately aggressive rip saw, (hence the no set). It is a keeper for sure. JB


----------



## NightRouter (Mar 3, 2012)

I just looked up my old Disston saw on the web. If you do a search of Disston Saws one of the first sights you'll come to is Disstonion Institute. You'll be able to look up the era of production y the medallion on the saw and other listings on the sight can help you narrow down the exact model. Yours is in allot better shape than mine. the stamp on the metal isn't even visible on mine. These are beautiful, have fun researching them!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

As clean as both saws are, it would be relitively easy to bring them both back to a useful state.
chech out http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog for info on saw restoration.


----------

